

How To Value Your Startup Using Comparables - nathanh
http://blog.nahurst.com/how-to-value-your-startup-using-comparables

======
JangoSteve
Nice, simple idea. Though the real problem is finding companies that are
actually similar to you in all of these areas. I imagine the most unrealistic
part is thinking that your teams will actually be similar (taking into account
your respective networks, domain expertise, etc).

